# mkiv golf city light bulb?



## cseaman (Jul 8, 2003)

okay guys, i have no idea what kind of bulb the mkiv golf's city light is, i want to replace them but i don't even know where to look or what to look for.
what size is it? or number or whatever it means.
sorry for me not understanding light terminology at all
yes, i searched for about 15 minutes but couldn't find anything that stated what i was looking for


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

*Re: mkiv golf city light bulb? (KC Jazz)*

I belive it is a W5W.


----------



## sleepygti28 (Feb 24, 2005)

also known as 194/168 wedge bulb.


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

*Re: (sleepygti28)*

A 168 is equivalent to W5W - a 194 is lower power and not as bright - but the same physical dimenstions.


----------



## Hetzen (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: mkiv golf city light bulb? (KC Jazz)*

Yellow on blue looks nice.
http://www.ltbmotorsports.com/pimibu.html
That's where I got mine from.


----------



## cseaman (Jul 8, 2003)

*Re: mkiv golf city light bulb? (Hetzen)*

rad! thanks a lot for all the info guys. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

